# How to download ebooks from google



## rakeshishere (Aug 21, 2006)

As you know Google.com is the most popular search engine in the world.  
Here are some tips to helps you find eBooks with Google:  
Find Apache's (default) Index page  
Try this query:



> +("index of") +("/ebooks"|"/book") +(chm|pdf|zip|rar) +apache



To  Find a particular eBook file  
 Try this query:  



> allinurl: +(rar|chm|zip|pdf|tgz) TheTitle of the book


----------



## go4saket (Aug 21, 2006)

Good one dude... Thanks...


----------



## Sykora (Aug 21, 2006)

This is one of the more useful tips I've seen. Thanks a lot.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 21, 2006)

give an example please,I can't understand what you wrote


----------



## sravan_mdo (Aug 21, 2006)

I am not understood what you have given as I am not experienced before, please give it in detail as it is very helpful for me also. Give me with example. Thanks. I will be grateful to you.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 22, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> give an example please,I can't understand what you wrote



in the google search bar first paste the code and instead of "the title of the book" type the name of book u r lookin for, then google will give u direct links of similar , related or maybe exact ebooks

for eg if u r searching for book named java basics then use:

allinurl: +(rar|chm|zip|pdf|tgz) java basics 

OR

+("java basics") +("/ebooks"|"/book") +(chm|pdf|zip|rar) +apache


----------



## mandar-seo (Aug 22, 2006)

This is of great help
allinurl: +(rar|chm|zip|pdf|tgz) subject_of_the_book

But I could see more appropriate results using
filetyperar|chm|zip|pdf|tgz) subject_of_the_book

With regards,
Mandar Thosar
*www.e-zest.net


----------



## spiceluvver (Aug 23, 2006)

one hell of a sexy advice.........
 iw really apreciat ur work
i will like to give u rep points .....but i think they don't have dat option 
thanx 4 sharing


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 23, 2006)

spiceluvver said:
			
		

> one hell of a sexy advice.........
> iw really apreciat ur work
> i will like to give u rep points .....but i think they don't have dat option
> thanx 4 sharing



if u wanna give rep points then there is an icon of weight balance on the left side of ur post , click that


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 23, 2006)

cool stuff. can u post more google stuff? or the source.

repped u man.


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 23, 2006)

*ec1.images-amazon.com/images/P/1556220383.01._AA240_SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg            

I reffered this awesome book.i will post more tricks on google.I havnt finishd  reading the full book so u will get to know more tricks soon


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 23, 2006)

well man actually this is wrong, coz u're posting ways how to get hold of illegal stuff .


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 23, 2006)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well man actually this is wrong, coz u're posting ways how to get hold of illegal stuff .


If you look so far that is. The same can be used to obtain legal books too. So accn. to me, as long as this thread goes clean, it shouldnt be a worry. Hacking google is fun, using it for bad deeds is the user's responsibilty.


----------



## mediator (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice ..... but Very Old !............."Google Hacks" ...... is the original source (ebook)  for such hacks!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 23, 2006)

Its not ILLEGAL. It depends upon ppl what they search for using this trick!


----------



## hanwant (Sep 1, 2006)

Good one.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Sep 1, 2006)

You can also refer to g2p.org


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 10, 2006)

Type "Download e-books from google " or "How to download ebooks from google"  in google and see this thread in the first page of the searched results.


----------



## johan (Jan 4, 2008)

this one, *www.jcmiras.net/surge/p61.htm, can do a brute force download of google books.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Jan 4, 2008)

chalo ab mehnat kam karni paregi... nice work...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 4, 2008)

nice work yaar.


----------



## thunderstorm_08 (Jan 12, 2008)

Keep it Up Dude........


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2008)

thanx.......its great


----------



## kpmsivachand (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice trick.... But Old one


----------



## chesss (Jan 30, 2008)

hmm doesn't no one knows IRC ?? I can write a tut on that but I am not sure if that wld be allowed?
guys?


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks yaar


----------



## Binit (Feb 8, 2008)

If someone does not have a problem downloading from Rapidshare/Megaupload etc. then using the following on Google can help you find lots of ebooks:

*site:blogspot.com "Name of the book or author etc."

*now there are lots of blogs on blogspot (blogger) for almost everything including ebooks, softwares and movies etc.

site:blogspot.com searches just the domain blogspot.com which means it searches all the blogs for the content which you want (in this case ebooks).

Also enclosing something in " " will search for that thing exactly
which means "google hacking" will search for pages which have the phrase google hacking together.Same applies for the name of the ebooks and author also.

I've found hundreds of books using this technique and I also use the index of method described earlier.


----------



## Samystic (Feb 10, 2008)

Highly appreciated man!!!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 10, 2008)

Binit said:


> If someone does not have a problem downloading from Rapidshare/Megaupload etc. then using the following on Google can help you find lots of ebooks:
> 
> *site:blogspot.com "Name of the book or author etc."*
> 
> ...


 
nice dude


----------



## xigerjohn (Mar 19, 2008)

you can download ebooks by file search engine or BT.
A rapidshare search engine can found thouands of ebooks.
_link removed_


----------



## Sreekuttan (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks dear..cool..


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 15, 2008)

THREAD BUMP ! 

btw Thanks for this awesome tut


----------



## ico (Apr 15, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> nice work yaar.


ye banda mast tha..iske bina forum boring ho gaya hai............


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 15, 2008)

Haan yaar he was the most famous celeb of this forum  

I miss him too


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the help.

Can someone bother explaining, whats actually happening, when we mention those parameters.


----------



## quad_master (Apr 17, 2008)

wow!! it's cool dude!! keep them coming.........
plz also chk this........

Suppose you want a certain song to a singer and you can not find it; by this trick you can find the song in the original directory of the original web site. 

"index of/" "Top Gun" .mp3

suppose you want to search for the program "Norton" in the web site
www.download.com ; when you go to www.google.com and write the following code, you will be surprised that the "Google" search engine searches only in the site www.download.com. To do this search for:

norton site:www.download.com


----------



## Binit (Apr 21, 2008)

Drizzling Blur said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Can someone bother explaining, whats actually happening, when we mention those parameters.



For this and lots of other stuff about advanced searching techniques using Google, you should read the Book *Google Hacking for Penetration Testers by Johnny Long

*As discussed in this thread and as described by me in my post, you can find it on Google itself.
Just type this in Google search bar 

```
site:blogspot.com "Google Hacking for Penetration Testers" ebook pdf
```
or in Firefox try this url

Along with this you may add additional parameters like rapidshare etc.
Note that site:domain will search only in the domain specified
so if you want to search for something in thinkdigit.com, then just try
site:thinkdigit.com followed by the thing you wanna search for


----------



## nsbindra (Apr 21, 2008)

Too Gud!!!!


----------



## johan (Apr 23, 2008)

great!


----------



## confused!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Found some interesting results


----------

